# Egg-Shaped Humidifier



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

After I purchased some cigars at an out-of-state shop earlier this year, the owner gave me a great little humidifier to keep with the cigars until I got back home. It's a small, black, egg-shaped humidifier (maybe 1-inch long) with very small holes on the surface, and foam inside. To charge it, simply immerse it in distilled water for a minute or two. Then, place it in a zip-lock with the cigars.

I'm thinking this humidifier may be nearing the end of it's useful life so I'd like to get a few more. However, I've heard no discussions of these and I've not seen them anywhere--online or B&M.

Can anyone tell me if these are available somewhere, preferably online?


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

This sounds like the little humidifier that people make for their coolerdors. Are you looking for this specific thing just for little bags of smokes or are you going to use it for a coolerdor or something bigger? If it's for more than just a zip lock you could totally make the other thing. I think it just involves some gardener foam or something and a tupperware to put it in. Punch some holes in it and put the pg solution on it.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is this it?

PLANET WAVES SMALL INSTRUMENT CASE HUMIDIFIER (GVH) - Elderly Instruments

If so, it's a violin/cello case humidifier.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

That's very close but not exactly. Good news though, I was able to track down the store where I got it earlier this year to find out what they are.

They're called _Blimpie Humidifiers_, and from what I've seen on the internet, they're used mostly by the "roll your own" folks to keep their cigarette tobacco humidified.

A Google search turns up plenty of results. Anyway, this has been a handy accessory this summer, and I'll probably get a few more to have on hand.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

+










+


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 to that! But you forgot that Duck Tape to keep the egg together!


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

bcannon87 said:


> +1 to that! But you forgot that Duck Tape to keep the egg together!


Hahaha I don't think he needs duct tape. It should like click together but good luck not breaking those things when you try to punch holes in them haha.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

Ha! I think we've got at least a hundred of those eggs in storage somewhere. That's a cigar-accessory business waiting to happen (for someone other than me that is).


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

raylol16 said:


> but good luck not breaking those things when you try to punch holes in them haha.


Fine...

+










Now the needle should go right through :wink:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Even though you may not need the duct tape, it just doesn't seem right to McGiver something together without it ...


----------

